# Carrier Ac Serial #'s



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

I am trying to register for my warranty through Carrier, and I know you need the ceiling serial number and the top serial number. I have found both, but the ceiling serial number isn't accepted on Carrier's website. Has anyone else had any difficulty with registering their units? I open to any suggestions?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Call customer service? I mailed in the old fashion warranty cards.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

No problem here either
But like Andy said Call Customer service
Let us know how you make out

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The Web is nice for a lot of things, but sometimes it comes down to just calling someone to get something done right.

Good luck!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

We have to register appliances????









I thought the dealer told me that the register everything at the time of sale.....

Steve


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> We have to register appliances????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good question, I may have to call my sales guy tomarrow and find out if they do that.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well there is one good thing about California, it is a law that you do not have to fill out those warranty cards and the companies have to honor the warranty. saves a lot of time filling out a lot of paper work and keeps your name off a lot of mailing lists.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Our sales manager sent all the warranty cards and paperwork in when we did the PDI, which is the right thing to do.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

YOu mean the dealer was supposed to send all that stuff in? I located all the model and serial numbers and either mailed or on-line submitted them. The A/C was a little difficult as the guy who wrote it down wasn't writting in English.


----------

